# 1980s super prestige



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

So i'm passing on the colnago super I found but the same guy has a 1980s super prestige with full campy in near perfect condition. This bike was in a collectors stable so not ridden much if at all since he acquired it. Are there many of these out there? Whats a ballpark range these go for? I love the old steel stuff so I'm always looking and trying to learn more about them. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I would get the De Rosa steel over the Colnago steel from the 80's. Much better craftsmanship. Again what is the price for either bike?


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

The De Rosa will go for somewhere around 1800.00 the Colango with the 50 campy around 2700.00. Both are in excellant shape.


----------



## curt.w (Sep 6, 2011)

1980's De Rosa with full Campy -- $1800? In near-mint condition? Sounds like an awesome deal.

I'm still riding my 1985 De Rosa super prestige with full Campy, and it rides better than most of the new high-end bikes I'm trying out these days.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd sell just about any of my bikes, except my De Rosa's.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> I'd sell just about any of my bikes, except my De Rosa's.


It can't be said any better than that.


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

So I purchased the De Rosa with record for 1500.00. Its is a Joe Bell repaint, but what a nice job he did, The bike has a Campy racing triple on it, my first triple on a road bike. Its shifts super with small jumps in gearing. I ride it 3 or 4 times a month. Nice to have it I'll probably have it for a long time,


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Pics please!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, definitely pics are required for such a tease!


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll have to work on the pics. I have'nt tried to post any let so I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## jimborello (Aug 24, 2010)

*I have one!*

I found this bike on my friends basement, I bought it from him and then I bought the NOS pantographed quill stem, Nitto handlebar and the seatpost but it seems it is a little bit small for me.

This week Im going to restore it and leave it as new, I already have the original stickers and the guy who is going to touch up the frameset already has the right color to do it (he said it was really difficult to get it because it is very rare)

Do you know how much I could get for it once it is restored???


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Any touch ups you do before selling will diminish the value. Leave that to the new owner. What size, c-c? Looks to be 52ish on the seat tube.

It's worth what someone will pay.

I can't stress enough, that if you alter it's present state, the value will drop. It's only original once. If you plan on selling, don't touch it.


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

Old post but I'd have to agree with zmudshark. Curious what you did and what you got for the frame.


----------



## jimborello (Aug 24, 2010)

I havent been riding much but when I do I love to ride this bike. It is a 52 (a little short for me) , and Im very happy I retouched the paint because it had a small crack in the fork , that could have cost me a couple of teeth!! The color ended up just like the original so no one notices it has a retouch.


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

So you kept it. I am considering selling my '86 Super Prestige to justify (to my wife) buying a Scott R2 - but selling the De Rosa (for only a ~5 lbs weight savings + modern components) would kill me.


----------

